# Paris Brown



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Why are we paying this immature schoolgirl 15K out of our taxes?

What pisses me off the most is the way she bursts into tears and says that what she wrote is being taken out of context.

Really? Seems fairly unambiguous to me and the rest of the population.

She should have put her hands up and owned up, then apologised. We all make mistakes and that is fine as long as we are prepared to recognise and admit that we were misguided. But to squirm and weasel, turning on the waterworks etc. is what you expect to see in the girls' bogs at infant school.

Chris Huhne lied through his teeth up until the very last minute. Lying [email protected]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The comments in question were made while Paris was aged 14-16, long before her appointment by the Police. Whilst that doesn't make them any more socially acceptable, I think it does raise questions about what employers should be allowed to take into account when reviewing candidates. Would we be happy with an employer delving into our personal lives every time we went for a job?

Personally, I don't really care about what she said in the past - I'd have been more surprised if they'd managed to hire someone who *hadn't* been a bit of a twat when they were 16. I thought that was the whole point of being a teenager? What I'm more concerned with is that they're paying a 17yr old £15k to tell them stuff they should probably be able to work out for themselves. Or maybe she's just a naff attempt at convincing de yout dem that the Police are down with the kids. Either way, I'm sure there are better things to spend the money on.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

had to google that as i thought who?? and now i just think WHO?? hold back on cops pay increases and take on a kid.........seems logical i suppose.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Actually, I've just read that the £15k salary was funded from the Kent police and crime commissioners own £85k salary... In which case I no longer give a crap what she does.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

It was reported in Kent yesterday that the salary was 8K made up to 15K by Anne Barnes paying out of her salary.

As a Kent taxpayer funding this stunt it makes me puke, this is a plain political stunt, cut backs left right and centre and we have this shite.

Listening to Anne Barnes stating that what was said a couple of years ago should not be held against her.......nice defence for Saville type kiddie fiddlers claiming it was all different 40 years ago. In fact Anne Barnes position must be untenable now, she should have sacked her straight off.

Last point.....she lives on Sheppey..............nuff said.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

CWM3 said:


> Listening to Anne Barnes stating that what was said a couple of years ago should not be held against her.......nice defence for Saville type kiddie fiddlers claiming it was all different 40 years ago.


Are you saying we should treat people who say stupid things the same as we treat kiddie fiddlers?? I'm fine with them being very different things, and therefore being treated very differently.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

We have all said and done stupid things as kids should those words then become a ball and chain for the rest of your life.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

jamman said:


> All her wages are being funded by the tax payer.
> 
> We have all said and done stupid things as kids should those words then become a ball and chain for the rest of your life.


+1. Stupid yes and no doubt it will all get blown outta proportion by the media and make hypocrites outta people. Will be interesting to see how the rozzers deal with it.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Actually, I've just read that the £15k salary was funded from the Kent police and crime commissioners own £85k salary... In which case I no longer give a crap what she does.


Does this not suggest that the 'Crime Commissioner' is overpaid and/or not required when she is prepared to pay this amount to get a teenagers input?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Spandex said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > Listening to Anne Barnes stating that what was said a couple of years ago should not be held against her.......nice defence for Saville type kiddie fiddlers claiming it was all different 40 years ago.
> ...


No I was not inferring that at all, albeit I did not put the point across that well I accept, just that in this case racist and homophobic tweets are seen as just a bit of banter from someone growing up as it suits the Police Commissioner to fulfil the promises she mad pre election whilst on the other hand someone can tweet a racist comment about a sportsperson and miraculously be arrested within a few hours and charged.........where' the difference?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

CWM3 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > CWM3 said:
> ...


Well, primarily the difference is in her age, as the issue would have to have been handled very differently had she been an adult at the time. Secondly, a sportsperson is in the public eye, therefore their tweets are seen by a huge audience and I think it's right that this should be taken into account.

The most obvious difference here is one of common sense though. She was a 14-16 year old, and we all know that 14-16 year olds say stupid things that they may not even mean because 14-16 year olds are impetuous and short tempered and not particularly bright. Paris certainly comes across as all those things.

Personally, I think she looks like a bit of an idiot and I can't understand why anyone would pay her to do that job regardless of where the money comes from, but I don't think it's fair for the press to dig around in everyones past in the hope of finding something to publicly flog them with, especially a 17 year old who's probably ill-equiped to deal with this kind of publicity.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I've just read that the £15k salary was funded from the Kent police and crime commissioners own £85k salary... In which case I no longer give a crap what she does.
> ...


It suggests she's paid more money than she strictly needs, but I imagine most of us are too. If she's willing to give up some of her salary for this role then I think that's an impressive thing to do, as most people wouldn't be willing to put their money where their mouth was. I just think it's a shame she's done it for a role that I really can't see the point of.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

She has quit now anyway... Poor little thing


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

spearhunter#2 said:


> She has quit now anyway... Poor little thing


that's a shame as it just killed this thread :lol: (ok who's next for a slagging)


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

How about Fred Talbot? Another kiddie fiddler!! what is it with these fuckers?!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

spearhunter#2 said:


> How about Fred Talbot? Another kiddie fiddler!! what is it with these fuckers?!


bugger me backwards......nooooo not fred tooo? his leaping about on that floating uk was brilliant.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Apparently so Gaz, apparently so... Seems we can't trust anyone nowadays. I mean Jimmy S came as no suprise lets be honest, but Fred?! Why oh why Fred!!

Now I am no crime expert but... Minimum puishment should be.








Followed by a fire cracker down the pisshole and a rocket up the arse! Cnuts!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ooooooooooh errrr that looks painful bud and i'm wincing a bit, me poor todger has hidden himself in me grots.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Yeah it did hurt but the missus wanted to try out her new toys :lol:


----------

